# Cichlids for my 40g Tank?



## calleja_aquariums (Apr 22, 2009)

I have a 40g Tank and im just starting to get it set up. Im new to this hobby and i am learning slowly. I want a tank that has so cool colourful fish that can be with other cichlids so i can mix it up so its not just all one type of cichlid in one tank. Something thats not challenging and i can handle. I am going to start off slow then work my way up to like a 100g with some more challenging fish. Please help me!!!! :-?

thanks :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish:


----------



## calleja_aquariums (Apr 22, 2009)

common ppl plz help!!!!!! could a like dwarf pike and FM work? with a con?


----------



## Morpheus (Nov 12, 2008)

Have you checked out the library?

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/cookie_cutter_40g.php

Also, you will have better luck if you do not start multiple threads on the same topic. Patience :wink:


----------



## calleja_aquariums (Apr 22, 2009)

Thanks alot that helped alot :thumb:


----------



## calleja_aquariums (Apr 22, 2009)

The only thing is i dont like tetras, and a lot of the tank setups they have include tetras. I would love to do an african tank but i dont think i can handle it. My uncle had them and they were very picky about the water acidity and all died on him. Plus this will be my first good tank other then just a 20g....... anything i can do? I would love to have a firemouth with a few convicts and a small pike with 1 BN catfish?


----------



## imusuallyuseless (Dec 28, 2005)

I wouldn't do more than one convict in that sized tank. What are the exact dimensions of this 40G?


----------



## Morpheus (Nov 12, 2008)

Well, the set-ups you looked at are just ideas. You don't have to use the tetra's. Other's will correct me if I'm wrong, but a stable pH is more important than trying to consistently alter the water chemistry to try and achieve their ideal pH. As for you proposed stocking idea, you won't want to go with a "few" convicts. If you happen to get a mating pair they will dominate the tank and God help anything that's in there with them.


----------



## calleja_aquariums (Apr 22, 2009)

the tank is 3ft long 1ft wide and 17inch tall. what cichlids can i put in there then? i love the central americans and the south americans and the africans. But my uncle said africans can be picky with water acidity and are a lil harder to care for since im new. so what would you guys recomend then ? i want a mix of cichlids not just 1 type?


----------



## calleja_aquariums (Apr 22, 2009)

actully the tank is a lil bigger then that, its around like 35g not 40 the guy said it was 40 but its not.......oh well if i prove to my dad i can handle this tank then hes gunna get me a 100G


----------



## imusuallyuseless (Dec 28, 2005)

Female Salvini, Female Convict and a Firemouth. Get them all small and they should be fine for a while. I've tried different kinds of tetras, but have since moved on to blue gourami's to help fill in the tank. They're large enough not to be eaten, but not aggressive so don't require territory. They usually help fill the upper half of the tank...


----------



## calleja_aquariums (Apr 22, 2009)

thanks, so i should get a female salvini, female convict and a male fire mouth? and then i should get some dwarf gourami's for the upper part of the tank?

thanks


----------



## imusuallyuseless (Dec 28, 2005)

I would personally recommend the blue variety as some other dwarf gourami's might not fair so well w/the cichlids. I've tried the gold variety as well as some reds that didn't work out so great. They were timid so would get harassed by the cichlids. The blues I've had so far are more bold and seem to fit in quite well eating side-by-side w/my CA's. That said, I would still try to find them as large as possible. At 3.5" they're bigger than most of the cichlids in my tank which helps things IMHO. So try to get the gouramis as large as possible and get cichlids that are hopefully smaller than they are in the 1-2" range. Also starting off w/cichlids that small will probably help a bit as they'd be growing up together.

I would advise a female con and sal, but I wouldn't worry about the firemouth. At that size they'd be extremely difficult to sex and it won't make too much of a difference anyway, unless they decide to try cross-breeding.


----------



## calleja_aquariums (Apr 22, 2009)

ok thanks! So i will get a female salvini a female convict and try to get a female FM so they dont cross breed. I will also get some blue gourami's! how many gourami's do i get? And those CA's will be fine in my tank even when full size? like i wont need to move them into a bigger tank? Most websites say a 40g should be fine for them nut just to make sure?

thanks a lot man!!! :fish:


----------



## under_control (Jan 9, 2008)

They can try.... But it shouldn't work.

Please head over to the library. Read the tank setup articles and the articles about nitrogen cycle. Get all of the info you can before buying any fish. This way you will understand the importance(and in some cases, like pH, the lack of importance) of many things.

When you can explain the nitrogen cycle, the importance of water changes, tell me what kind of heater you should have, and how to do a fishless cycle, you'll be able to impress you're whole family and be able to keep about anything.

Don't waste money on chemicals, other than a good dechlorinator, such as seachem prime. And please, please... realize that EVERY LFS is just out to make money. Giving bad advice is often more profitable for them.


----------



## calleja_aquariums (Apr 22, 2009)

Well my LFS is actully pretty good they make sure u have the tank requirements before you can buy a fish and that your tank has gone through full cycle. They have never pushed me to buy anything they r only interested in making sure you get what u need and want for your tank and that it will work out. I dont have a heater yet i still need to buy one. The only chemicals i have is conditioner and some othere one for when you are just starting up a tank.

so your saying i can't have those fish in my tank?
why not? what can i have then?


----------



## imusuallyuseless (Dec 28, 2005)

There are absolutely no guarantees w/cichlids. Personally I'd feel a bit better about it if your tank was 4' long as 3' is kind of tight, which is the reason I suggested females as they tend to stay on the smaller side. Make no mistake these are aggressive cichlids so there are always risks involved, but I believe it has a decent chance of working out long term. Of course the personalities of each individual fish will play a big role in how this works out. You may need to switch fish out if you happen to get one that is particularly overaggressive. I'd also suggest you decorate fairly heavily creating distinct borders so that you can give your fish individual territories. Anywhoo, I'd try to get 3-6 gourami's.

If you wanna go more conservative and have a better chance of long-term success then I'd look into SA Dwarf cichlids.


----------



## calleja_aquariums (Apr 22, 2009)

Thanks, i know cichlids r agrressive and different things work for different people. I will just tr it and see if it works. If not then ill keep switching things around.


----------

